# Installing FreeBSD with modem



## Ken Thompson (Oct 1, 2016)

How do I install FreeBSD with modem megafon ???
Mobile Broadband.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 1, 2016)

Is it USB or MiniPCIe?

Usually you would connect via PPP(8) , MPD or cdce(4) ethernet. QMI models won't work on FreeBSD.


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 1, 2016)

I quick cursory glance at amazon shows they use Huewei, Search the forum here and pfSense forum for clues. I am Sierra guy.

https://www.amazon.com/Megafon-M150-2-Huawei-E3372-Unlocked/dp/B00R2X0W8S

Check this link for some deeper Huewei setup clues:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/57124/


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 2, 2016)

Here is a look at one of the protocols Huewei uses.
https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/15328

More FreeBSD help for a non supported modem.
https://technotation.com/2012/08/15/freebsd-and-mobile-broadband/


----------

